# Field or Water?



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

*Field or Water*​
Field3685.71%Water614.29%


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Which is your favorite to hunt geese a field or on the water?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Not to be a bad guy, but that is a pretty stupid question. If you hunt geese on their roost(i.e. water) they are going to leave. If you hunt them in the fields they will return to their roost and continue to venture into the fields surrounding the aforementioned roost. If someone honestly answers water to this question they really need to think long and hard about what they are doing to the birds in their area and what the effects are on the hunters around them.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Just onother classic example as to why Minnesota waterfowling sucks! On early goose many have to get their water spread set up early around 2 A.M. so they get a good spot which chases the geese of their roost which in turn screws up the fields because geese are moving way too earlywhich in turn pushes the ducks out early as well because they do not know that they are not the ones being shot at, which then screws up the youth season where there are fewer ducks and geese remaining which inevitably messes up the regular season because everything has been pushed out,,,,,,Can you say unnessesary PRESSURE?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I know I can......Unnessesary PRESSURE....haha, even though you wanted a c in that word FACE, but I won't hold it against you.

Unnecessary PRESSURE


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've found that many of the NRs that hunt ND in the Fall are so used to hunting water for ducks and geese that the idea of huntng in a field is just ridiculous to them.

One of our best hunts last year happened on NR opener in ND. Field hunted the same field 2 days in a row and shot all the ducks and geese we wanted. I had invited a couple of friends from MN to participate at least one of those days. They opted to hunt a Large WPA with their boats. Huntng was great the first day...ducks and geese....they mentioned the second day that they saw NO geese and fewer ducks and the third day 99% of the waterfowl had moved on to somewhere else.

The thing is this.....you guys can get mad at the NR hunters for doing what comes naturally to them or you can try to educate them in the right way to hunt specific situations.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Now I am all for field hunting and I only put wadres on when I am seining minnows these days........but, certainly there are bodies of water that can be hunted without disturbing a roost!! There are transition sloughs that are ok to hunt. I think we all need to lighten up a bit. Not all water hunting is evil!!! Just make sure it is not a roost!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Fields because I don't have a chance of falling in the water then


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Hmmmm....where does pass shooting fit in to this?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Along with the water!!!! Make illegal to hunt all water and no pass shooting! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim, you weren't the one that set up and pass shot those Canadas last year between our spread and the water, are you? :beer: :wink:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

In Anoka county (where I live) you cannot hunt for geese on water during the early season. I think that it is a great idea and I also think that it would be nice if they said that for the whole state! I'm not sure if they have this set up for any of the other counties around the state but they should.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

870 EXPRESS, wtrfwlr and i are from southern illinois and around here we do not have much access to fields to hunt,(for two reasons) by the time the geeses get down here they are pretty scared and and they head to water and very seldom head to fields. when they roost they go to the refuge on the lake. The lake we hunt next to has a lot of public access and so many ppl hunt em hard around here , u are almost forced to go to the water. It's all about the hunting situation available. oke:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

FH,
I wouldn't do that (if I knew it was you). :lol:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

goose_Slayer is right about the weary birds and the roosting on the refuge part, but i think it is a lot more fun to hunt fields. Especially when you don't have to get up at 2 AM to beat everybody and their brother to the public areas, because the fields are private.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> Especially when you don't have to get up at 2 AM to beat everybody and their brother to the public areas


If we find a hot field up here we are out in the field by 2:00am, if we dont sleep in the trucks.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I bet it will be 3AM now that the bar closing has changed! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Field hunting is the best way to do it if you want the birds to stay in the area, roost hunting is for people who dont know what they are doing, and suck at life :lol: :lol:


----------

